# Blade Breakage



## Prev (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all…

I have had my Excalibur 16"scroll saw for just over a year now and really enjoy it. It's the best scroll saw I've ever had.

I just recently encountered a small problem that maybe some of you may have encountered.

I am using a Flying Dutchman Penguin Silver Reverse #2/0 blade which is my blade of choice. I just started breaking them about an inch above the lower blade clamp. I rarely break blades but this is getting to be quite regular.

Anybody have any ideas as to the problem and the fix?

Thank you,
Prev


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

What are you cutting with the blade? How long is it lasting?

That is a fairly small blade and used on lighter material.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have encountered times when I swear I get a bad set of blades. If the ones you are breaking are all out of the same dozen, open another dozen to try if you can. I have never been able to test this because I put many dozen in a test tube at one time…..

I use the same blade often but I never cut any thing over 3/8" thick with them.


----------



## Prev (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been using this size blade a long time. I don't cut anything larger than 1/4" baltic plywood and cut small intricate cuts. The blade lasts on the average of 1/2 hour before breaking; sometimes longer.

I too put several dozen blades in a tube. I have wondered also if I get a bad batch of blades.

Thank you for your replies.

Prev


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have had this same experience with FD blades. I think it was a bad batch because after a while the problem went away.


----------

